# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Learning basic Italian?

## Dennis

Any suggestions for learning some basic Italian without spending a bunch of money?

Grazie!

----------


## andynap

Look st www.duolingo.com. You can learn the words and pronunciation that you want. Write down the words in a small tablet and bring with you. You really only need to learn some basic words. In the big cities in restaurants and stores most speak some English. When you get out in the small villages the opposite is true.

----------


## Dennis

> Look st www.duolingo.com. You can learn the words and pronunciation that you want. Write down the words in a small tablet and bring with you. You really only need to learn some basic words. In the big cities in restaurants and stores most speak some English. When you get out in the small villages the opposite is true.



Thanks, Andy.

I thought that would be the case. But just as in SBH, I like to make the effort...

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Try the (free) app "Memrise".  Someone I know really liked it.  I was going to try to learn some French with it, but I've sort of forgotten about it (until now).

----------


## amyb

And Dennis, remember to use your hands a lot..it will help you get over the language barriers.Just kidding.

Have a great adventure.

----------


## cassidain

> Any suggestions for learning some basic Italian without spending a bunch of money?
> 
> Grazie!



Wyzant.com
i find a native speaker near to you for $40/hr private lesson. Molto bene.

----------


## Disco

duolingo.com is good one, but try to watch movie in italian and play italian music

----------

